# ثلاثي هيدروكسيد البولي بيوتادين



## أمجاد منهاتن (11 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
سؤالي عن مادة ثلاثي هيدروكسيد البولي بيوتادين ماهي خواصها و كيف تصنع


----------



## COCl2 (11 يناير 2011)

اكتب اسمها الاجنبي أو صيغتها بالكيمياء حتى الواحد يعرفها أو يبحث عنها
*ثلاثي هيدروكسيد البولي : مفهومة
** بيوتادين: ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## أمجاد منهاتن (12 يناير 2011)

اشكرك على اهتمامك 
المادة اسمها
Trihydroxide Polybutadiene


----------



## COCl2 (17 يناير 2011)

[FONT=&quot]بوتادين بالاجنبي [/FONT]butadiene[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
Buta[FONT=&quot] يعني اشتقاق للبوتان [/FONT]butane[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
Di[FONT=&quot] ثنائي[/FONT]
ene[FONT=&quot] المقصود فيها رابطة مزدوجة [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]بوتادين= بوتان يحوي رابطتان مزدوجتين[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]الصيغة [/FONT]H2C=C(H)-C(H)=CH2[FONT=&quot] وبدون كتابة الروابط [/FONT]C4H6[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]متعدد البوتادين = [/FONT]polybutadiene[FONT=&quot] = [/FONT](H2C=C(H)-C(H)=CH2)n[FONT=&quot] عدة جزيئات بوتادين عددها [/FONT]n
(OH)3=trihydroxide


Trihydroxide Polybutadiene[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اما الهيدروكسيد ملحق بمتعدد البوتادين بطريقة ما بعرف كيف [/FONT](H2C=C(H)-C(H)=CH2)n.(OH3)[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أو الهيدروكسيد سيكون بمكان الهيدروجين [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]البوتادين يستعمل بالمطاط الصناعي مثل اطارات السيارات بيستعملوا فيها بوتادين الستيرين [/FONT]styrene-butadiene[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]

3(H2C=C(H)-C(H)=CH2) + H2C=CC6H6 --> C21H28

[FONT=&quot]و مطاط اطارات السيارة متعدد يعني [/FONT](C21H28)n [FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]اذا هي المادة غير موجودة أتأكد من اسمها و اذا موجودة أرسل شي استعمال لها حتى استطيع أقدر أبحث عنها لأن اسمها على ما يبدو ما بيكفي مثلا وين شفتها و بماذا كانت تستعمل[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أما تركيبها لازم أعرفها حتى ابحث عن تركيبها[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] هاد الكلام من عندي يعني ليس ضروري يكون صحيح[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## COCl2 (17 يناير 2011)

نسيت قول اني بحثت عنها كثير و ما لقيت شي مشان هيك ارسل شي استعمال لها اذا بدك تعرف عنها


----------



## مهندس المحبة (21 يناير 2011)

عاشت الأيادي أخي العزيز COCl2 على هذا الجهد المبارك ...


----------



## COCl2 (25 يناير 2011)

الله يسلمك مهندس المحبة 
ما عرفت عن المادة شي يمكن اسمها غلط أو لها أسم آخر و هاد الاسم غير مشهور


----------

